# Bubble Universe



## nectare (5. April 2010)

Für Eltern ein Fremdwort, für Journalisten ein Objekt der Schuldzuweisungen. Für die Protagonisten von Bubble Universe 2 aber ist esport ihr Leben, ihr Traum vom Sieg und vielleicht von der Karriere als echter Sportler. Die Dokuserie hält sich nicht groß auf mit den gängigen Klischees. Sie bleibt dicht an den Menschen, an den Spielern, Sportlern und Managern. Denn die haben oft tiefere Wahrheiten zu erzählen als Zeitungsartikel.


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2010)

Ich versuch jede folge zu sehn! 
ist einfach echt geil gemacht.


----------

